# عايزة ترنيمة امسك يارب ايدى



## mrmr120 (4 يوليو 2007)

معلش ياجماعة هتعبكم 
انا محتاجة ترنيمة امسك يارب ايدى​


----------



## peter88 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عايزة ترنيمة اسمك يارب ايدى*

الترنيمة :

http://www.4shared.com/file/7905588/3e576082/___online.html


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عايزة ترنيمة اسمك يارب ايدى*

اولا اسم الترنيمة امسك يارب ايدى مش اسمك 
ثانيا  ودة الاهم فيه موضوع فوق لطلبات الترانيم  متثبت ​


----------



## mrmr120 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عايزة ترنيمة اسمك يارب ايدى*

معلش ياجورج 
بدل ما اكتب امسك كتبت اسمك 
ومعلش انا اسفة ​


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عايزة ترنيمة اسمك يارب ايدى*

مفيش داعى للاسف انتى مشرفة يعنى قدوة​


----------



## mrmr120 (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عايزة ترنيمة اسمك يارب ايدى*

اصل حسيت انك اتضيقت 
لما عملت موضوع لوحدة 
محدش فى اللبات يعنى 
معلش بامانة مخدش بالى​


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عايزة ترنيمة اسمك يارب ايدى*



mrmr120 قال:


> ​محدش فى اللبات يعنى ​


يعنى ايه ها 
ومتخافيش انا مش زعلان​


----------



## mrmr120 (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عايزة ترنيمة امسك يارب ايدى*

الطلبات 
طلبات الترانيم يعنى 
مخدش بالى منها​


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عايزة ترنيمة امسك يارب ايدى*

ولا يهمك اى طلبات الموضوع فوق​


----------

